

Show HN: Progress Tracker iOS App with beautiful charts - jrudolph
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id974012022?mt=8

======
jrudolph
This App is a side-project of mine as I was looking for a simple App that
would allow me to visually track a handful of things that I want to improve on
(e.g. my current 10 rep. max in the Gym for various exercise). Looked at a lot
of other Apps for that purpose out there but found none I really liked, wanted
something that:

\- is as simple to use as possible

\- allows me to record a value in <10s without jumping through a lot of hoops

\- is not pestering me with Push Notifications

Details: Native Objective-C App, spent ~18hrs total including design,
submitting to App Store etc. Uses [https://github.com/Boris-
Em/BEMSimpleLineGraph](https://github.com/Boris-Em/BEMSimpleLineGraph) for
charting and flat csv files as database (exportable too!).

Inspired by Nathan Barry's Commit App for iOS which I really like.

